# A special treat



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

Today I had finally made a trip to a hobby shop 30 min away that I had wanted to visit for a couple years now.
Afterward while stopped to see if a strange sound was my car or the next lane over car, I heard that unmistakable voice of heaven. It seemed HESR was northbound out of Durand, MI. So I zipped back to the crossing 1 mile back, crossed, U-ied, and was first in line.





As I was filming I thought dog gone it, I’m looking into the sun. Typically I catch these earlier in the day, from the west side and tell myself I need to cross and film from the East. So I did. At 3:30pm LOL d’OH!

So then I thought, heck. I’ll just chase it and detour on my way home. Ain’t nothin but a 20 minute break.
So here is the west side of it, about 30 minutes later in Montrose, MI.





The last car has a tarp or plastic bag on the dome. Neat detail. I’ll have to do that.
But I thought getting both sides of these cars might be helpful for anyone who wants to try replicating the weathering on a specific car or something. How often do you get to see both sides of the same car without digging through the internet like a box of legos… And then wonder how much time passed between the two; months? Years? Here ya go. 30 minutes.😀


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

I caught #3509 & #3484 again today rolling into Saginaw. Been having good timing the last few days.


----------

